# Fatality on Mt. Cook



## CQB (Jul 16, 2014)

An Australian soldier has been killed following a fall this afternoon on Aoraki/Mt Cook.
Police say the 44-year-old, who's believed to be a member of Australian special forces, fell down a 30-40 metre crevasse in the Grand Plateau area during a survival training exercise.
Australian Defence confirmed the death of the soldier, saying he was Sydney-based and a member of the Australian 2nd Commando Regiment. He was highly qualified and experienced in alpine, mountain and altitude activities, they said.
The area is dangerous and only supposed to be used by skilled alpine climbers.

No other members of the party, believed to number 10, were injured in the incident.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 16, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 16, 2014)

I hate training deaths. Sad story!

Rest In Peace and my sincerest condolences to his family, friends, and teammates!


----------



## CDG (Jul 16, 2014)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 16, 2014)

My prayers are with those affected by the loss of this warrior.

LL


----------



## 0699 (Jul 16, 2014)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 16, 2014)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 16, 2014)

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 16, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 16, 2014)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 16, 2014)

So sad,
RIP


----------



## Brian C (Jul 17, 2014)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior. Prayers out for all touched by this tragedy.


----------



## JHD (Jul 22, 2014)

Rest in peace sir.  Prayers for your family and friends.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 23, 2014)

God bless his family and Hand Salute to him.


----------



## digrar (Jul 24, 2014)

Rest Ye, Oh Warrior
You'll battle no more
No longer to live
The horrors of war
Your duty was done
With honour and pride
Farewell! Oh Brother
Until we march by your side


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 24, 2014)

RIP

Mt Cook is a ruthless bitch.


----------



## JohnnyKash (Jul 24, 2014)

RIP


----------



## HALO99 (Jul 26, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## pardus (Jul 26, 2014)

RIP.

Mt Cook is a tough mountain.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 27, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Optimus Hund (Jul 28, 2014)

R.I.P.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 31, 2014)

Dad day for the Australian SOF community.


----------

